# Concrete floor loft



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

We are going to build a new loft, conbining 2 lofts into one, and I'm wondering if anyone has a concrete floor in their loft and waht they like & dislike about it.

We live in WI. & we get the -0 temps. in the winter & 80 + days in the summer.


I would prefer a wood floor, but at this time the loft is going to be at least 40 ft. long... if I get my way! 


Thanks for anyones input.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you prefer a wood floor, then that is the way to go. concrete is cold and damp and hard to scrape, and holds moisture.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> if you prefer a wood floor, then that is the way to go. concrete is cold and damp and hard to scrape, and holds moisture.


 The cost of wood vs. concrete is the reason I'm asking to hear pros & cons.

I should have also stated that the loft will be heated in the winter, when the temps. & wind chill drop, to keep it above freezing. In the summer we will provide fans to keep the inside air moving.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

concrete is the last choice IMO, it holds moisture from the droppings and wood drys quicker, also your scrapper will get worn down in no time with concrete. usually a thick smooth plywood is used, I think in the long run you would be happier with the wood. concrete can still feel cold to the touch even in heated situations.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I have concrete floor for my loft, the concrete floor also has a cement lining. I don't have issues with moistiure from droppings. I use a farm grade iron scrapper and also wash the complete floor once in a month thoroughly. Concrete will last for ever and pretty resistant to most types of damages, but climate at my region usually doesn't fall below 19 degrees C.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here are two different fanciers take on the concrete floor issue.

"Wetness in the loft
Waterproofing the loft is a priority, because wet floors endanger the health of the birds. Fit race birds immediately lose form and often succumb to coccidiosis three days after the floor gets wet. Disinfecting or cleaning the loft using water must be reserved for warm days or allowed to dry whilst the birds are out exercising. Concrete slabs hold water and are not recommended for race lofts and must be designed to drain and dry quickly when used beneath elevated flights during the race season."

"Something I do not like in a loft is a concrete floor. I have just seen far too many of these that seem to result in health problems in the birds. I believe a wood floor is the best. My loft has a 6 inch insulated wood floor with the surface made of fur plywood. "
"


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I have concrete floors in one loft and wood in the other. I use a flat head shovel to clean it and a paint scraper to clean the wood floor (it's on a stand that is 4' off the floor). I use wood shavings on the concrete floor and dont have any problem with it. My next loft I'm gonna use a raised wire floor over concrete. I have my flight pen on concrete and I wash it down with a hose and it cleans so well. But it all comes down to what you prefere to clean.And I use an old flat head shovel so it's ok if it wears down. Shawn


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm in the process of building a loft right now and I decided to do a raised loft with a 1"&1/2 concrete floor. I don't have roof on right now and we've had some heavy showers and this morning when I checked it out the floor was dry. I poured it level it just sheds water well. Anyway I also believe concrete will outlast wood as long as you have good ventilation dampness and humidity should'nt be a problem.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We have had a lot of people coming on asking what to due to get rid of the dampness in the loft because of the concrete floor. Out in a fly pen is different. You have the sun and the wind to help dry it. Also, as was mentioned, it is always cold to the touch.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would go with the concrete.If you can, put a drain in the floor so you can hose it down or. Wood rots.


----------



## rthorn (Dec 1, 2009)

If you can afford it,wod floor with ceramic tile also about 2 foot up the walls.Easier to clean and disenfict.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

rthorn said:


> If you can afford it,wod floor with ceramic tile also about 2 foot up the walls.Easier to clean and disenfict.


Your idea is great..I wonder if those stick on linoleum tiles would work and then you could use a broom to clean the loft floor?


----------



## rthorn (Dec 1, 2009)

do not use grout but tiles together.If you have ny gaps use silicone sealer.Put small door in front of your loft to sweep litter out.A plastic 55 gal barrel cut in half works good to sweep litter into.


----------



## rthorn (Dec 1, 2009)

It has to be sealed so no bacteria can get into it.ceramic willl last longer is you want to hose it or use bleach and water.put metal flashing under the small door under the avery.slide the barrel under the door and sweep your avery out.


----------

